# Jesse Jones Park



## BigBuck (Mar 2, 2005)

I had a few hours to kill before picking my wife up at the airport at noon, so I decide to fish Jesse Jones Park. I caught 9 keeper white bass and one yellow bass. I only kept 5, that is enough for a meal and a lunch for me. The shortest one I kept was just over 11", the largest was almost 14". Caught most on a red head white body roadrunner, a couple on yellow roadrunner. Water was a bit off-color, but fishable. We had about 15-20 minutes of rain, but it did not seem to muddy the creek. I caught 4 fish from 10:30 until 11:00, when I had to quit to get to the airport in time. Figures. I will post some pictures when I get home, I have to work late to make up for playing all morning!
BB


----------



## stonedawg (Feb 4, 2007)

If you dont mind me asking where is this place?


----------



## BigBuck (Mar 2, 2005)

*Location*

Kenefick (sp?) road, North of 1960, West of 59. Spring creek runs through there.
BB


----------



## SaltH2oAssassin (Jan 25, 2006)

Good job. We will have to meet up BB. Can't wait to see pics.


----------



## BigBuck (Mar 2, 2005)

*Pictures*

Here are the pictures. They aren't much, as I said, I only kept 5. I should have taken some pictures of the creek, it was really pretty today.
BB


----------



## Brew (May 21, 2004)

BigBuck said:


> Kenefick (sp?) road, North of 1960, West of 59. Spring creek runs through there.
> BB


Kenswick Rd, in Humble about 1 1/2-2 miles west of 59. Just follow it all the way, it dead ends in the park, make a left and follow that road around to the end.

http://www.mapquest.com/maps/map.ad...446-8588&spurl=0&&q=Jesse Jones Park&qc=Parks

Jeff


----------



## nupe2k6 (Dec 4, 2006)

how were you fishing it? slow off the bottom or were they hitting it on the fall.


----------



## stonedawg (Feb 4, 2007)

My Dad and I went Friday and came home with 20 whites. They were hitting mainly on red and white roadrunners with a few on yellow and all white. We caught the most of them from noon to 2. We left around 2. :texasflag


----------



## neophyte (Oct 23, 2004)

Do you guys wade there to catch them, or fish from the bank?


----------



## nupe2k6 (Dec 4, 2006)

I seen a guy wading and he had about ten or so. You might want to bring waders to walk up the creek. just go back and we caught about ten in an hour and a fellow 2cooler caught some too! I had a great time. it will be on in about two weeks or so.


----------



## neophyte (Oct 23, 2004)

Thanks!!


----------



## stonedawg (Feb 4, 2007)

no we were fishing from the bank. just walking up and down. :mpd:


----------



## OxbowOutfitters (Feb 17, 2006)

Your either Brave or other if your wading this creek..
theres some 18ft deep drops in this area..Where.. I'll never say, But I dont think wading is a good thing..
a yak or canoe works good..
We actuall drive up from 59 & the river all the way( Past) the park in our Duckboat.
Ive mapped the bottom in the creek & it changes Drasticially every year..
If you do choose to waid..wear a PFD
Oxx..



nupe2k6 said:


> I seen a guy wading and he had about ten or so. You might want to bring waders to walk up the creek. just go back and we caught about ten in an hour and a fellow 2cooler caught some too! I had a great time. it will be on in about two weeks or so.


----------



## raw10628 (May 23, 2004)

Is there plenty of room to fly fish there? Thinking about hitting it after work this week since I work right next to the airport.


----------



## Rip Some Lip (Oct 30, 2005)

raw10628 said:


> Is there plenty of room to fly fish there? Thinking about hitting it after work this week since I work right next to the airport.


Plenty of room, bring your waders and get away from the bank fishermen. I walk the high bank, find a good looking spot, then start my wade. You may want to try driving to the rear of the park, once you get to the water start your wade across the creek and up stream. I'll be there after church.


----------



## stonedawg (Feb 4, 2007)

went again today and came home with only 12 this time between 3 of us. This time they hit early morning. There was another group of 7 or so and they had as many as us. I really don't think they have made their strong run yet so the best is yet to come.


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

Used to be the end of Lee road! 30 years ago, we would park and walk through the woods to Spring Creek, wade upstream about a hundred clicks and whack 'em! Bass, Crappie, Whites, Cats, even gar would hit a white double spinner Shyster slow rolled up the drop!

Good catch!


----------



## Duck (Feb 21, 2005)

Thanks Harbor, now I understand where it's at. Grew up in Spring and we use to whack them in Spring & Cypress creeks from Lee west to 45. Some great times.


----------



## Fishin-Inc (May 27, 2004)

*90's*

We used to do it back in the 90's.
Drive in via toyota 4x4.

Cooler, beer, radio,girls.

In high school back in the 80s's it was called spring creek beach.
Lots of awesome parties.
Until a couple kids drowned.
Then they shut it down.

Ah, the good ole days.


----------



## captMATT (Jun 3, 2005)

good o' spring creek beach....man, the memories.


----------

